# Mac colorsync and calman



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a useful FAQ I could read that would calibrate a color profile for a TV that has been calibrated already?

I'm moving soon so that means I'll be recalibrating my display for movies, TV, and games. But I also attach my Mac to the TV for streaming and would like to get the color profile to match up with the display. 

I'm running calman4 and use a CP5. I've downloaded AVS test patterns to the Mac already. I just haven't been able to figure out how to incorporate color sync into the process. 

I'd rather not have to buy the calpc software as this is going to be a one off thing. 

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

CalPC doesn't have a mac client yet anyway.

If your TV is accurately calibrated, then selecting the default sRGB colorsync profile should be a good match.
If not you'll need software to calibrate the mac for the display or just live with the slight color errors.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

When the Mac detects my display I'm only given default Sony as my profile options. I know this profile is a preset. Can I force me Mac to output default RGB instead of Sony profile?


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> When the Mac detects my display I'm only given default Sony as my profile options. I know this profile is a preset. Can I force me Mac to output default RGB instead of Sony profile?


I believe so, I don't use a Mac very often anymore, but there should be some advanced mode for colorsync settings where you can map any profile to any device.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check when I get home.


----------

